

Installing and Running node.js applications within IIS on Windows - Are you mad? - g-garron
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/InstallingAndRunningNodejsApplicationsWithinIISOnWindowsAreYouMad.aspx

======
philjackson
I'm glad Node works on Windows - it'll make for more eyes on the code.

The "Why would I want node.js to run on Windows and IIS" bullets, if they're
meant to compel you in the context of other platforms, I don't get:

* Process management - Upstart is standard in Ubuntu now and will manage your processes (respawn pragma).

* Scalability on multi-core servers - Nginx will load balance over as many or as few processes as you like with minimum configuration.

* Auto-update - great for development but count me out for production use. On unix needs a third-party app.

* Access to logs over HTTP - not sure why this is good? Anyway, easy win with Nginx.

The last time I tried to do any admin on Windows it was just an exercise in
frustration. No decent shell (I've not used powershell - correct me if it's
any good), clunky terminal, _awful_ guis forced on the user and suppression of
debugging information (including source code!).

~~~
tl
Powershell is like Eclipse:

* usable for the task at hand

* inferior to similar tools that are 20 years old

* slower / more resource hungry than it should be

~~~
watty
Sure Eclipse could be less resource demanding but outright claiming that it's
inferior to 20 year old tools is ignorant.

------
jinushaun
Pretty cool. A lot nicer than running node.exe directly. I heard MS was
working with Joyent to get Node running on Windows but I didn't think devs at
MS would actually dedicate cycles to it and provide native IIS support.
Awesome!

I played with node.exe a few weeks ago when it was first released and it
worked well enough. The only problem was the lack of Windows-compatible
packages. Most assume you're on *nix. Node without NPM is handicapped.

------
code_duck
Is there any question any longer that MS is a second class web platform?

~~~
spamizbad
The platform is starting to approach first class, but the culture that
permeates most Microsoft shops holds the platform and MS developer community
back. Many MS orgs actively avoid open source and/or "community" driven
projects, and possess a strong NBM and NIH attitude. This means projects like
Node, even with the blessing of Scott Hanselman, will never see the light of
day in their datacenters.

The way Stackoverflow operates (leveraging developer platform expertise +
commercial and opensource tools) should be seen a role model. Unfortunately,
in Microsoft circles, it's more of a black sheep.

------
topbanana
This is of limited use at the moment. Most of the useful node packages assume
a unix system

~~~
crag
And that's unfortunate npm took such a narrow approach. Also right now, there
are too many duplicate packages. Is there a list of "good" packages I should
install? For mysql alone there are like 6 packages. And that's not counting
tools like Activerecord.

Glad to hear that Joynet is porting Node to windows. Now lets get npm to
Windows.

~~~
jjm
There are many duplicate packages by intent because there is no central
management authority. Some packages are alpha and some filled out ready for
use. What is clear is that packages are not apt-get/appstore quality, but what
do you expect? I love it, the rate of new Node.JS packages is awesome.
Unfettered development.

Node is like the wild west 1800s so come prepared.

